# Newbie Ac Question



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

when i run the heat in my 5th wheeler it cycles on and off similarly to my heat at home. when i run the ac in the 5th wheeler the fan comes on and stays on, which is different than the ac at home. is this normal?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

brian j said:


> when i run the heat in my 5th wheeler it cycles on and off similarly to my heat at home. when i run the ac in the 5th wheeler the fan comes on and stays on, which is different than the ac at home. is this normal?


Yep... normal.

You'll hear the fan constantly, but if you're listening very carefully, you'll hear the compressor kicking on an off as normal.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I know I have a newer model, but is there not a setting on the thermostat that allows you to turn the fan to run vs. auto?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

On my model ( carrier V ) I can run it both ways. Fan only kicks on when the compressor and temp need AC or the fan will run continuously and the compressor comes on and off as needed. I use the always run feature, it tends to keep a more stable temperature in the camper. I wish the furnace would do the same.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Your a/c (home or in the TT) will do a better job if you run the fan continuously and let the compressor cycle on and off as the cooling is needed. In the home system, the fan is set to RUN and the system to COOL. Similar setting for the TT.

The circulating air makes you feel cooler so even if the indoor temp gets up to the 80s on that brutally hot day, you will feel cooler if the air is constantly moving.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a 2007 model. It offers the option for Auto - running only when the temperature gets higher than the setting.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

compresor cycles on and off just like a residential unit, you just dont hear the residential unit cycle as the compressor is not so close.


----------

